# DeSantis



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Surprised nobody has posted this yet. To all those doubters he is proving to be a man of his word. He is making the entire South Florida Water Management Board resign. Looks like Florida has elected the right person to address our current issues. Between him and Congressman Mast I think things are finally moving in the right direction.
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article224239310.html


Mind blowing! A republican pulling his head out of Trump's ass long enough to do something right for Florida. Now, if he could just spend more time in Florida than making appearances on Faux news, maybe he can actually get something done.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw it last night but posted it in “off topic”, later I saw it would have been better suited over here. The more people that see it the better.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

State law will not allow him to fire the board members and Rick Scott can wield much more influence and $$$ as a US senator than he ever could as governor. Environmental degradation will continue.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As I responded in your other post...

_Contrary to all the BullSugar bullshit, not all conservatives hate the environment_.

As expected...he won't get much credit from Gillum supporters who would have reacted completely differently had a DEM tagged something like this onto the coat tails of a $15 min wage or sanctuary state law of some sort. Then it would have been a heroic departure from the Rick Scott status quo and a positive development.

DeSantis, by contrast, has shown laser focus on this issue within days of being sworn in. He deserves credit for that, IMHO, even if you don't agree with all the specifics of what he's laid out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

seapro17sv said:


> Mind blowing! A republican pulling his head out of Trump's ass long enough to do something right for Florida. Now, if he could just spend more time in Florida than making appearances on Faux news, maybe he can actually get something done.


the usual dick comments from liberal lemmings.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Surprised nobody has posted this yet. To all those doubters he is proving to be a man of his word. He is making the entire South Florida Water Management Board resign. Looks like Florida has elected the right person to address our current issues. Between him and Congressman Mast I think things are finally moving in the right direction.
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/environment/article224239310.html


I hope this works out for us


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

devrep said:


> the usual dick comments from liberal lemmings.


C'mon, gotta love inverted dick comments from gammas.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Regardless of where you stand politically this move is a hell of a lot better than what we have had. I doubt Gillium would have done anything this quick.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Certainly a breath of fresh air. It'll be an interesting state legislative session. Hope there are finally enough decision-makers that realize Florida is water and the environment and without that there will only be declining jobs, tourism, fisheries and all that's related. 

As far as Washington, I expect the status quo from our senior and freshman senators.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Regardless of where you stand politically this move is a hell of a lot better than what we have had. I doubt Gillium would have done anything this quick.


Interestingly Red Tide Rick "The Dick" Scott, significantly slowed down Desantis's transition by being a complete ass. Desantis may have been out of the blocks even quicker.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I saw it last night but posted it in “off topic”, later I saw it would have been better suited over here. The more people that see it the better.


Thanks Gg, I try not to watch news and living up here in Gainesville we don't get much South Fl news anyway.
Made me realize that I need to connect to the Gov's web page.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

WE can only hope that Gov. D is able to follow through on his verbalized plans. I fervently hope so, for the sake of our treasured waters. If things progress & we realize that REAL work is being done, HALLELUJAH !! I'm not saying that it might be a smoke screen to get US (Florida water lovers/users) off the govt's AZZ but, time will tell, I tend to be one who observes rather than jump to unfounded conclusions. Cautiously optimistic for Florida's future !! P.S. Rep. Mast could be a huge help indeed.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

He has done more in one week than Scott did in 8 years for the environment, he is setting the tone for what he expects from all agencies. Let's give him a chance.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

To make it even better DeSantis just revoked Rick Scott's FWC appointee Carlos Beruff. Dude means business....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

I will add that he does mean business!!! He has given marching orders to DEP staff and he is gonna keep this issue a priority until it’s fixed or he is out of office. This is factual not read on the news or social media! Go Guvna Go!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

el9surf said:


> To make it even better DeSantis just revoked Rick Scott's FWC appointee Carlos Beruff. Dude means business....


Thank GOD !!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Funny how Beruff is a land developer being put in charge of wildlife conservation. Thank God DeSantis had the foresight to revoke his appointment. Desantis needs to go after John Micklos next. That guy is head of St. John's water management and is as corrupt as they get. Developers hire his company privately to do the environmental impact assessment of their projects and then go to him at SJWM for the permit. Complete POS. He was at a meeting I attended for development along the little econ in rural Seminole county. He had done the assessment for the developers and was attending in support of their project ready to hand out the permit. This guy needs to be next in the crosshairs.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> I will add that he does mean business!!! He has given marching orders to DEP staff and he is gonna keep this issue a priority until it’s fixed or he is out of office. This is factual not read on the news or social media! Go Guvna Go!


We should all hope its not all for show, but I'm afraid his bestie the donald will slap him silly soon and all this will change.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

krash said:


> We should all hope its not all for show, but I'm afraid his bestie the donald will slap him silly soon and all this will change.


I can only tell ya what I know at this time, and that is that the Guvna means business right now!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

So where is Desantis on this issue... spray vehicles/trailers parked at Lake 'O, out in force spraying the Lake Weeds... one of the enemies of cleaner water.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SWFLcleanwater/permalink/2446979908707409/


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

krash said:


> So where is Desantis on this issue... spray vehicles/trailers parked at Lake 'O, out in force spraying the Lake Weeds... one of the enemies of cleaner water.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SWFLcleanwater/permalink/2446979908707409/


Most likely treating hydrilla/ water lettuce/ hyacinth. All of which when left untreated are just as bad for the water when they absorb the nutrients, die, decay “oxygen depletion” and release those nutrients right back in the water. All the while plugging the water ways with exotic invasive species not allowing the water to flow and choking out native vegetation. Not arguing thay spraying is bad, only stating why it is necessary.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I also like this move from Gov DeSantis and Ag Commissioner Fried

https://www.tampabay.com/florida-po...on-desantis-wants-to-heed-the-will-of-voters/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

krash said:


> We should all hope its not all for show, but I'm afraid his bestie the donald will slap him silly soon and all this will change.


Why would you say this?

The billions of dollars Trump is earmarking for first steps of restoration is not enough?

Maybe if you wiggle your nose and chant hocus pocus it can all be fixed overnight.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Why would you say this?


Because it doesn't fit the narrative...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Because the environment goes against what Ricky and Donnie believe in... and I have a fear that the almighty $$ will prevail as it has for the past few decades.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

krash said:


> Because the environment goes against what Ricky and Donnie believe in...


*yawn* 

The old "conservatives hate the environment" memo? So much bullshit...ooops, more likely bullsugar...that's what they preach right?

This is where I'm supposed to respond with "liberals hate the economy" right?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Because it doesn't fit the narrative...


Like waiting for facts pertaining to accosting a Native American while on a school trip .

First, not facts is what matters.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> *yawn*
> 
> The old "conservatives hate the environment" memo? So much bullshit...ooops, more likely bullsugar...that's what they preach right?
> 
> This is where I'm supposed to respond with "liberals hate the economy" right?


Where did Preston go?

Just like Gillum, poof- gone


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Like waiting for facts pertaining to accosting a Native American while on a school trip .
> 
> First, not facts is what matters.


Don't forget the Black Hebrew Israelites. Do they fit the narrative?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Don't forget the Black Hebrew Israelites. Do they fit the narrative?


Oh yes I did. Thank you.

I find it amazing that reporters were able to ask them their heritage and religious beliefs to write the narrative but not the poor white kid who is privileged just for having light colored skin.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Anne Coulter can be kooky at times, but she's on point here...read and digest it before dismissing...

http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2...HTxhi12y_rMHRuTVLx6p17T8DHCwa5kszrM#read_more


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

krash said:


> So where is Desantis on this issue... spray vehicles/trailers parked at Lake 'O, out in force spraying the Lake Weeds... one of the enemies of cleaner water.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/SWFLcleanwater/permalink/2446979908707409/



And just like that they stopped spraying the water ways. Krash, I think DeSantis saw your post. 

https://lakeokeechobeenews.com/lake...spend-aquatic-spraying/#.XEkf87unrq5.facebook


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

FWC Posted this... here's an op to state an opinion or scientific research...

*FWC to pause aquatic plant herbicide treatment while collecting public comment*
Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission sent this bulletin at 01/24/2019 03:09 PM EST
For immediate release: Jan. 24, 2019
Contact: Carli Segelson, 772-215-9459 

Suggested Tweet: Aquatic herbicide treatments paused while @MyFWC collects public comment about aquatic control program https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/22a82ce #Invasiveplants #news

FWC to pause aquatic plant herbicide treatment while collecting public comment

Beginning Jan. 28, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) will temporarily pause its aquatic herbicide treatment program throughout the state. During this pause, staff will work to collect public comments regarding the FWC’s aquatic plant management program.

The FWC will hold several public meetings to gather community input about the program. Specific dates and locations of these meetings will be announced shortly. Comments can also be sent to [email protected].

Invasive plants degrade and diminish Florida's waterways by displacing native plant communities. Some invasive aquatic plants pose a significant threat to human welfare and cause economic problems by impeding flood control and affecting recreational use of waterways.

Go to MyFWC.com/WildlifeHabitats and click on Invasive Plants to find out more about invasive plant management, including Frequently Asked Questions.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

el9surf said:


> To make it even better DeSantis just revoked Rick Scott's FWC appointee Carlos Beruff. Dude means business....


Did you see who he appointed to head FWC?

His buddy who helped him with his campaign. Zero wildlife experience.

Rut roh.

If he is willing to listen and not be pressured he should at least be adequate.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> Did you see who he appointed to head FWC?
> 
> His buddy who helped him with his campaign. Zero wildlife experience.
> 
> ...


Can't say I'm thrilled with the appointment. I will say that a land developer has no business in that position and I'm glad to see Beruf was removed. With the action that has been taken so far by DeSantis on multiple fronts I'm hopeful the new guy will fit the change that is being promised. Maybe he wanted a yes man in place to do his dirty work. That could be good or bad, guess time will tell. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...v-ron-desantis-elected-20190125/?template=amp


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Where did Preston go?
> 
> Just like Gillum, poof- gone


Figured there are probably better things to do than try to argue on the internet with people who already have their minds made up.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like DeSantis's first appointment to the South Florida Water Management Board is a step in the right direction. He nominated a board member for Captains for Clean Water, the guy is also a member of the Sanibel Captiva Conservation Foundation.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dpreston said:


> Figured there are probably better things to do than try to argue on the internet with people who already have their minds made up.


You are taking the topic entirely the wrong way.

I am curious as to your opinion even though your guy did not win and the guy you did not endorse seems to be heading the right direction.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok I’ll give this forum one more shot....Gillum was far from ‘my guy’. As a matter of fact I took quite a beating on social media for pointing out his shortcomings on the water issues. I had my concerns about both, but believed both were far better choices than Putnam would have been - so we were ahead of the game either way. Anyways, personally, I could not be happier with DeSantis - he has come out the box with a vengeance, and so far has gone far beyond even the most optimistic expectations any of us had for him. He appears to be the real deal. Chauncey Goss was probably my top choice for the SFWMD board - A++ appointment. Not quite as bullish on Alligator Ron, but still think he’s a pretty good choice.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Life goes on in the economic zone.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

With Desantis' recent announcements on work training programs and common core, he's rapidly looking like the best vote I've cast in many years.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dpreston said:


> Ok I’ll give this forum one more shot....Gillum was far from ‘my guy’. As a matter of fact I took quite a beating on social media for pointing out his shortcomings on the water issues. I had my concerns about both, but believed both were far better choices than Putnam would have been - so we were ahead of the game either way. Anyways, personally, I could not be happier with DeSantis - he has come out the box with a vengeance, and so far has gone far beyond even the most optimistic expectations any of us had for him. He appears to be the real deal. Chauncey Goss was probably my top choice for the SFWMD board - A++ appointment. Not quite as bullish on Alligator Ron, but still think he’s a pretty good choice.


I will be the first one to come out and say Thank You for this post!

This post is the first post that you made on this topic that did not appear as a political agenda. The names used above and the way you used them do not and did not align with BS's agenda.

I agree with you tha Putnam probably would not be such a bulldog on the issue but then again we will never know because he is not in office so we can only play couch quarterback on that subject. DeSantis certainly is bringing a fight to a serious issue and I sure hope he can get the lawmakers of the state to support him and create the laws necessary to start backing that train up.

If you would have seperated yourself from the agenda driven BS as you did above, we (especially me) would not have been so hard on you.

I can probably speak for the rest of us, please keep us abrest of developments because you are obviously closer to the subject than a lot of us.

Welcome back DPreston.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> With Desantis' recent announcements on work training programs and common core, he's rapidly looking like the best vote I've cast in many years.


Common core is a major contributor to the crappy education our kids are getting these days.


----------



## Haler (Jan 29, 2018)

I don’t say much but this guy has impressed me, todays announcement of common core was something I’ve waited to hear. My girls were in private school early on for my fear of this crap, tried public to save money and now in a charter, I’m a happy guy today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Haler said:


> I don’t say much but this guy has impressed me, todays announcement of common core was something I’ve waited to hear. My girls were in private school early on for my fear of this crap, tried public to save money and now in a charter, I’m a happy guy today.


Charter schools...that is a whole different topic.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks Duck, but I think you guys are misunderanding or misinterpreting Bullsugar’s goals and positions. Which could be our fault. Or maybe you just had a preconceived notion that turned out to be incorrect. Anyways, what I stated above is pretty much in lockstep with what the org’s position was through the election and currently. Didn’t you notice we declined to endorse a candidate in the general? We were Gillum’s harshest critic on in environmental community and took a lot of heat for it - including from his campaign. He was our last ranked D in the D primary, and we didn’t endorse him in the General. We did not endorse DeSantis due to his extremely poor historic environmental voting record in his time in congress, but if we would have known he was going to go to these lengths I believe we certainly would have. Anyways it’s all history, just glad we are finally seeing some real progress - it’s been a brutal slog up until this point - and waiting with optimism for the rest of the new SFWMD appointments. This is likely generational progress we are seeing right now.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Exhibit A: https://www.bullsugar.org/bullsugar_questionnaire_gillum


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He just released a 625 million budget to clean the water ways and the everglades restoration. Now lets see if it gets approved. The man isn't just talking!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dpreston said:


> Thanks Duck, but I think you guys are misunderanding or misinterpreting Bullsugar’s goals and positions.


While I appreciate your comments on DeSantis vs Gillum I'm still not clear why you had something like Amendment 4 on your voting guide. I'm struggling to see where that fits with water quality or the environment? 

The only conservatives you'll ever endorse are those that you can't ignore, like Brian Mast.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dpreston said:


> Thanks Duck, but I think you guys are misunderanding or misinterpreting Bullsugar’s goals and positions. Which could be our fault. Or maybe you just had a preconceived notion that turned out to be incorrect. Anyways, what I stated above is pretty much in lockstep with what the org’s position was through the election and currently. Didn’t you notice we declined to endorse a candidate in the general? We were Gillum’s harshest critic on in environmental community and took a lot of heat for it - including from his campaign. He was our last ranked D in the D primary, and we didn’t endorse him in the General. We did not endorse DeSantis due to his extremely poor historic environmental voting record in his time in congress, but if we would have known he was going to go to these lengths I believe we certainly would have. Anyways it’s all history, just glad we are finally seeing some real progress - it’s been a brutal slog up until this point - and waiting with optimism for the rest of the new SFWMD appointments. This is likely generational progress we are seeing right now.


No D, I did not miss it.

The point I was making was you are an individual with your personal opinions. You (DPreston) got lumped in with the organization BS who was making a political platform. This included the members supporting BS terrorizing the candidates publicized by FaceBook. Guilty by association.

Also agree with Boggs - clean water and guns have nothing to do with each other unless they are a marriage for political stances.

As I said earlier - Welcome back DPreston.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Now if DeSantis can just build walls across I-95 and I-75 southbound at the state line, we're set. I'd also like to see jet ski possesion and live chum made into felonies.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Now if DeSantis can just build walls across I-95 and I-75 southbound at the state line, we're set. I'd also like to see jet ski possesion and live chum made into felonies.


I'll go along with the jet ski and live chum, but the walls will prevent me from getting into Fl. in the winter and prevent YOU PEOPLE from getting back from NC in the summer.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> I'll go along with the jet ski and live chum, but the walls will prevent me from getting into Fl. in the winter and prevent YOU PEOPLE from getting back from NC in the summer.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


>


glad Im not the only one who read it in that voice


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Check out Tom Roland's podcast on the issues with South Florida Water Management Board. Nine members to prevent tie votes but should be eight members with the governor as tie breaker. Members appointed for four year terms so DeSantis should be able to appoint four new members to replace the resignations plus whatever other terms may expire during DeSantis term. Floridians still need more members to resign. Saving the Everglades will require much more than Florida state government action however. Federal government support and funding will be required to make a difference. Scott and Rubio should be able to get the three billion dollar Everglades appropriations bill attached to the border wall bill.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.local10.com/news/politi...Rc94jh_ZBQBLHL7jW-XOgo9h_CzSapPg_nY26DHVqvwM0

*DeSantis names 'Alligator Ron' Bergeron to water management board*


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


>


You can't scare me. I shared a foxhole with that guy in WWII. Nathan Phillips was there, too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> Now if DeSantis can just build walls across I-95 and I-75 southbound at the state line, we're set. I'd also like to see jet ski possesion and live chum made into felonies.


It's saddening that lon gilanders can't stand the people on the east coast and feel the need to come over here and try turning the west coast into the same mess the left up north.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> Check out Tom Roland's podcast on the issues with South Florida Water Management Board. Nine members to prevent tie votes but should be eight members with the governor as tie breaker. Members appointed for four year terms so DeSantis should be able to appoint four new members to replace the resignations plus whatever other terms may expire during DeSantis term. Floridians still need more members to resign. Saving the Everglades will require much more than Florida state government action however. Federal government support and funding will be required to make a difference. Scott and Rubio should be able to get the three billion dollar Everglades appropriations bill attached to the border wall bill.


SJ
I really think the problem lies within the Weapon of Mass Destruction. This entity was created to give people jobs and they have their fingers in a whole lot more than Lake O.

I have a rainwater run off problem and in order to get it resolved I have to abide by SFWMD decisions. I know how to fix it but I have to wait for these aholes. Been waiting for 2 years and counting and losing dirt every time it rains. Any steps I take to remedy can be met with fines for stopping water flow. Somehow they have been granted the power to be the proud owner of every rain drop once it lands on something on the ground...way too far reaching.

The problems are so deep I don't think any one person can comprehend the severity let alone have "the" plan to solve it. This will take decades and multiple people will be on that board in the meantime, some will be beneficial while others will be damaging.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Amendment 4 - voting for felons - I honestly didn’t realize we even weighed in on that one. Point well taken and noted.

Crboggs - who do you think got Mast elected in the first place? Who do you think educated him on how we can fix these issues? Who do you think came up with the bill (HR6700) he has sponsored to lower the lake? You watch from afar and toss out theories that suit your preconceived notions, but you just don’t know what you are talking about. Easy to throw stones. What have you done to help, aside from trying to discredit people who are actually working to get this mess fixed?


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Also Duck not sure exactly what you mean by this:

‘This included the members supporting BS terrorizing the candidates publicized by FaceBook. Guilty by association.’

Honest question. Who is doing the ‘’terrorizing’’, who is being ‘’terrorized’’, and how? Sounds like a serious accusation, and need specifics in order to respond to this.

As you know I am on the board of Bullsugar and we are always trying to get better. Of course, we can’t be responsible for the actions of every single person on socia media with an opinion - especially those who twist our positions to suit their own narratives - which as you know happens a lot on both ‘sides’ of the political spectrum.

Nobody should be going around FB using the water issues to play partisan politics and push an alternative agenda - it’s reckless, irresponsible, and exactly how the responsible parties have managed to maintain the status quo for so many decades. We collectively play right into their hands over and over. Which is finally starting to change, partly because the environment has hit a tipping point, and partially because for the first time ever the people actually know what’s going on in real time - the corruption, the injustice, and the impacts. Appreciate the opportunity to have a honest discussion here.

Anyways enough with the heavy stuff for me for now, going fishing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dpreston said:


> Crboggs - who do you think got Mast elected in the first place? Who do you think educated him on how we can fix these issues? Who do you think came up with the bill (HR6700) he has sponsored to lower the lake? You watch from afar and toss out theories that suit your preconceived notions, but you just don’t know what you are talking about. Easy to throw stones. What have you done to help, aside from trying to discredit people who are actually working to get this mess fixed?


Sorry for the late response, was in British Columbia all week.

Just so I'm clear...your assertion is that BS is responsible for Brian Mast's water quality perspective and efforts? Sorry...I just don't find that to be plausible when the entire agenda to this point has appeared to be building up left leaning pols at the expense of their opponents. 

I don't have preconceived notions. I've been watching BS since March 2016 when it came to my attention during Salty Fly. And as far as my efforts go...they go elsewhere when I can verify and validate that BS is not involved...


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

You are misinformed. Google ‘bullsugar Brian mast’ please.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dpreston said:


> Also Duck not sure exactly what you mean by this:
> 
> ‘This included the members supporting BS terrorizing the candidates publicized by FaceBook. Guilty by association.’
> 
> ...


BS has been called eco terrorists by several outlets. There were plenty of FB postings of protestors advocating violence.

If I am not mistaking there was a size able file created on this and sent to certain people in Tallahassee. Ironically those same videos can no longer be found on BS's FB page.

There are many articles written describing the tactics as radical hate groups, eco terrorists and others. When these articles are being written by tree hugging bark chewing liberals the image being portrayed cannot be good.

That is what I mean by guilty by association.

Now that you are back and seem to be far more transparent, would you be willing to post the list of donors to 4 side of BS?


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Come on Duck....you aren’t that gullible are you? Do you really think groups like Glades Lives Matter and Guardians of the Glades - the ones making those claims - aren’t sponsored and organized by US Sugar and FL Crystals? They have admitted as much on the record. Take a closer look at any of those articles you mention above. Where are the facts? Sugar has been working the above angle through the Dem’s for decades because it works. Alfie Fanjul is arguably the largest Dem fundraiser in the state. They have both bases well covered and until now - with DeSantis - they pretty much have never lost. Through several Dem administrations as well as R might I add. As far as donors, feel free to look up the donors to our 501c3 Bullsugar Alliance - it’s public. Again, the largest donors to our 501c4 bullsugar.org can be found scrolling across our main website homepage. Patagonia, Herman Lucerne Memorial, FL Sportsman, Columbia Outdoors, Orvis, etc. are major contributors.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You are hijacking this with BS.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Sorry for the hijack - you’re right- this thread should be about DeSantis.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

One of the folks I was hoping would be kicked out finally got his appointment revoked this past week thanks to DeSantis. This guy was as corrupt as they get. He was head of St. John's water management while also head of a consulting company for water related projects. Basically developers could hire his company to do the project consulting, and then go back to him at SJWM for permitting on wetlands. He was most recently involved in trying to help Chris Dorworth develop a full square mile of land for high density housing along the Little Econ river inside the rural boundary of Seminole County. This is land that is set aside by the county as environmentally sensitive. He was attending the community meetings in support of the developer as the project consultant. Good riddance!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...yG18&ust=1551088648690192&cshid=1551002247772


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Day 55. Any Everglades/Florida Bay water flow correction projects started yet?


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Day 55. Any Everglades/Florida Bay water flow correction projects started yet?


Plenty. Started in 2017 with several actively underway.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

el9surf said:


> One of the folks I was hoping would be kicked out finally got his appointment revoked this past week thanks to DeSantis. This guy was as corrupt as they get. He was head of St. John's water management while also head of a consulting company for water related projects. Basically developers could hire his company to do the project consulting, and then go back to him at SJWM for permitting on wetlands. He was most recently involved in trying to help Chris Dorworth develop a full square mile of land for high density housing along the Little Econ river inside the rural boundary of Seminole County. This is land that is set aside by the county as environmentally sensitive. He was attending the community meetings in support of the developer as the project consultant. Good riddance!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjopNDQjdTgAhUCNKwKHfC8B9QQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/lake/os-lauren-ritchie-get-rid-of-john-miklos-20180808-story.html&psig=AOvVaw0hxXUpcc0d75yf4xNDyG18&ust=1551088648690192&cshid=1551002247772


John Miklos is the epitome of corrupt Florida politics and unfortunately he stacked the District with his fellow Cronies like Director Ann Shortell. Even the Florida Ethics Commission failed to act when this was brought to their attention 7 years ago. I applaud DeSantis for rescinding almost all of Scott’s appointments. 

If you really want to get fired up, take a look at who Scott appointed to the board of Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. Lawyers, Developers, Real Estate Agents, etc.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> John Miklos is the epitome of corrupt Florida politics and unfortunately he stacked the District with his fellow Cronies like Director Ann Shortell. Even the Florida Ethics Commission failed to act when this was brought to their attention 7 years ago. I applaud DeSantis for rescinding almost all of Scott’s appointments.
> 
> If you really want to get fired up, take a look at who Scott appointed to the board of Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. Lawyers, Developers, Real Estate Agents, etc.


Oh yeah his appointments were full of favors .Glad to see DeSantis cleaning house. Florida will be better off without Micklos in charge of SJWM.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Day 62. I all can find is a 350 acre pond being built on state of Florida land that was a cane field last year.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Day 62. I all can find is a 350 acre pond being built on state of Florida land that was a cane field last year.


Would you rather have Rick Scott or Anderw Gillum?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> John Miklos is the epitome of corrupt Florida politics and unfortunately he stacked the District with his fellow Cronies like Director Ann Shortell. Even the Florida Ethics Commission failed to act when this was brought to their attention 7 years ago. I applaud DeSantis for rescinding almost all of Scott’s appointments.
> 
> If you really want to get fired up, take a look at who Scott appointed to the board of Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. Lawyers, Developers, Real Estate Agents, etc.



Pay attention kiddos.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Would you rather have Rick Scott or Anderw Gillum?


I don't live in Florida but I support representatives that put coastal waters issues at the top of the priority list, including letting Texas senators John Cornyn and Ted Cruz know that $$ to restore Everglades water flow is more important than spending $$ on border walls. I did not research the platforms(PAC contributions) of DeSantis or Gillum. I will continue to count days to water project construction starts. Hopefully forum members help keep everyone updated on project progress. Rick Scott is now much more impactful to the Everglades than he ever was as governor. He now has a much larger impact on Federal project funding. Scott has an opportunity to at least offset his performance on water decisions as Florida governor. Apparently most Floridians thought Scott did a great job as governor.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> John Miklos is the epitome of corrupt Florida politics and unfortunately he stacked the District with his fellow Cronies like Director Ann Shortell. Even the Florida Ethics Commission failed to act when this was brought to their attention 7 years ago. I applaud DeSantis for rescinding almost all of Scott’s appointments.
> 
> If you really want to get fired up, take a look at who Scott appointed to the board of Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. Lawyers, Developers, Real Estate Agents, etc.



Agreed see page one on DeSantis revoking Carlos Beruff for FWC. A real estate developer has no business running FWC. Glad he is paying attention to the crap that he inherited from Scott. So glad to see Micklos kicked out, that guy was bad news for development of wetlands.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Day 62. I all can find is a 350 acre pond being built on state of Florida land that was a cane field last year.


You're either not very smart or being politically biased.....or both.

A simple google search revealed a whole slew of several billion in projects completed, actively underway and about to begin.

But don't let facts get in the way of your emotion, desire for drama and political bias.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jddurango said:


> You're either not very smart or being politically biased.....or both.
> 
> A simple google search revealed a whole slew of several billion in projects completed, actively underway and about to begin.
> 
> But don't let facts get in the way of your emotion, desire for drama and political bias.


To be clear, I am more concerned with ENP water flows than politics so instead of counting days I will post the CERP projects updates from the SWFWMB website every week. The Federal water resources funding is critical to progress. Congress still has to ear mark specific funding. I really wish it was not the case. There are no updates since December 31. 
Everglades Agricultural Area Reservoir Project Tracker

The purpose of my post here is to highlight the progress or the lack of progress on the Federally funded CERP projects and encourage people to contact Senators no matter which state you live in.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Making things happen https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.lo...ssor-to-be-states-first-chief-science-officer


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Still a lot of lip and photo-op service.

Let's see some crackdown, fines, on offending polluters, maybe a plan to fix the dam, purchase some property and some drag-lines digging water treatment sites.


----------



## jtf (Jan 16, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> The purpose of my post here is to highlight the progress or the lack of progress on the Federally funded CERP projects and encourage people to contact Senators no matter which state you live in.


Regardless of political bias (or lack thereof), most importantly, give your reps a call/letter/fax, something personal. I was a water quality volunteer for years, seemed useless many times, but then would get a call about a project 10+ years after sitting in meetings, reporting the restorations working. Better late than never.

It surprises me that EVERYONE in Florida isn't on the restoration bandwagon. Sunshine, and water recreation, isn't that what draws us down?
_
The Swamp_, by Michael Grunwald. It is a somewhat dated historical tome, but comes close documenting the present south FL conditions in its last chapters.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

It does end the story about ten years ago... but I found THE SWAMP tough to put down since it tells in fine fashion the story of how we got here.. It also shows how competing interests have always been around -something we should all keep in mind....

The biggest challenge that I see is convincing the vast majority of folks who live here and are pretty indifferent to the outdoors and our state's waters... that their decline (and in some cases collapse...) is a direct threat to their way of life. Raise everyone's taxes to pay for all that needs to be done? Now that will get them running to their telephones... but otherwise we've got a long way to go...


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> It does end the story about ten years ago... but I found THE SWAMP tough to put down since it tells in fine fashion the story of how we got here.. It also shows how competing interests have always been around -something we should all keep in mind....
> 
> The biggest challenge that I see is convincing the vast majority of folks who live here and are pretty indifferent to the outdoors and our state's waters... that their decline (and in some cases collapse...) is a direct threat to their way of life. Raise everyone's taxes to pay for all that needs to be done? Now that will get them running to their telephones... but otherwise we've got a long way to go...


We need to raise the impact fees for new home purchases/builds and stop incentivizing developers. The current infrastructure cannot handle our current population load and will certainly not tolerate the 1000+ that come into the state every day. (When I talk about infrastructure, I mean water treatment facilities and bridges specifically.)


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Finsleft258 said:


> We need to raise the impact fees for new home purchases/builds and stop incentivizing developers. The current infrastructure cannot handle our current population load and will certainly not tolerate the 1000+ that come into the state every day. (When I talk about infrastructure, I mean water treatment facilities and bridges specifically.)


This x 1000
They are going to build every square inch of usable land here in Orlando unless something changes asap. Same out in lake county, it's absolutely exploding. Down where the 417 and beeline meet they have cleared miles of land. They have run out of land in the city so it's either knock down old stuff or buy out farmers and develop their land into 1000's of new 0 lot houses. They are cramming 4+ houses per acre in many instances if not putting up multi story apartments. With the citrus canker all of the farmers around me are selling off to the developers. The infrastructure and resources of Florida are already past their limits.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Perpetual growth, at the expense of societal health and natures wonders, is a bad bargain.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

but its ok that you all can live here. some developer built all of your homes and the amenities you take advantage of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)

devrep said:


> but its ok that you all can live here. some developer built all of your homes and the amenities you take advantage of.


And to “code”!


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

One can only fit so many skiffs under an overpass and usually you get red tagged to move them within 48 hours by the state, so parking becomes an issue. The breeze is great, noise not so much, but beans and franks taste better under a bridge. 

Regulating septic tanks in watershed areas, regulating the amount of water that can be dumped from Big O, increasing impact fees, building better water treatment systems, and implementing a state income tax would alleviate a good chunk of problems by driving out or away folks from our state. Of course, I don’t see DeSantis doing much in the way of making himself a one term governor by doing so, but change is slowly occurring. 

Have any of the direct injection wells been put in service yet?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Whenever we start talking about all that needs to be done - and all the bad things that are already common practice... The first thing every one of us ought to do - is go look in a mirror... We're all responsible and turning things around won't be done by those of us that have some idea of what needs to change. 

Getting the majority of folks here to get on board will be the real task. On this and other sites we're pretty much preaching to the choir. We need to reach out to the other 95%.... and get them (or at least a majority of them...) on board. We did it before with the net ban amendment...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Marker10 said:


> and implementing a state income tax would alleviate a good chunk of problems by driving out or away folks from our state.


No it wouldn't. Taxes are not the reason people choose to move to FL over other states. Other states have no state income tax as well but are not experiencing the growth FL is. 

All the extra money won't do anything to clean up the environment. But what it will do is line the pockets of the politicians and their buddies.

Hillsborough pays the highest tax in the state and they are looking to increase it even more. They want to add additional gas tax to pay for things like - affordable housing. Coincidentally, the estimated amount of additional tax revenue ($84.5 mil) is nearly identical to the $80 proposed increase for affordable housing.

Taxpayers voted to tax themselves to fix roads - it has been 7 months and the whole thing is tied up in court. By passing this tax there was suppose to be an oversight committee created by the people who proposed the tax that would be in charge of the money and projects. The county has less say in the use of funds and are suing to reverse this. I agree that the committee should not have all the power to steer county projects. But the taxes keep being collected, committee members are getting paid and no list of projects has been compiled.

It is all an agenda. Policymakers do not care about you or your concerns.

People who care will make the difference.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Legalize Pot, use the taxes from the sales to fix everything....

Medical Pot cards and CBD is not what the voters wanted...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

el9surf said:


> This x 1000
> They are going to build every square inch of usable land here in Orlando unless something changes asap. Same out in lake county, it's absolutely exploding. Down where the 417 and beeline meet they have cleared miles of land. They have run out of land in the city so it's either knock down old stuff or buy out farmers and develop their land into 1000's of new 0 lot houses. They are cramming 4+ houses per acre in many instances if not putting up multi story apartments. With the citrus canker all of the farmers around me are selling off to the developers. The infrastructure and resources of Florida are already past their limits.



Orlando is a nightmare and only going to get worse with the mass production of cheap built tract/spec homes. Most of wood construction with a half ass stucco application and cheap windows, which will all have water intrusion/ mold mildew issues for sure. Just like south of Jax in St. Johns County. People have no idea what they are buying into. They see a new house starting in the low 200's and think they hit the jack pot. Sad man..


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Maybe don't vote for people because of abortion and gun stances ?


I agree with that big time. Too many are tied to ideologies that having nothing to do with current issues that affect everybody. I cannot understand why the sheeple cling to these few issues and sound bites.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Maybe don't vote for people because of abortion and gun stances ?


It's not that simple and you know that. Both parties are getting more extreme. When you have one side supporting open borders, government run health care and higher taxes that's a problem. The left is their own worst enemy.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

el9surf said:


> It's not that simple and you know that. Both parties are getting more extreme. When you have one side supporting open borders, government run health care and higher taxes that's a problem. The left is their own worst enemy.


The left will destroy themselves when it comes down to the seat for president come 2020. Too far left (true socialists) are ruining their party. Everything for free, forgive loans, open borders, free health care for illegals when our healthcare system is already sky high as it is. Its a joke. Gillum was a good speaker I'll give him that (although I was sick of hearing the same finishing speech about his grandma), but thank God his socialist ass didn't get elected. Just like the Dems in congress and running for presidency they just tell you what you want to hear. DeSantis and Trump are men of their words. No BS and get shit done. The left is full of hot air promises, no tolerance to different opinions of theirs and constantly butt hurt over anything they can try and scream foul over.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Maybe don't vote for people because of abortion and gun stances ?


your being a racist!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe don't vote for anyone that is a democrat and we won't have to question his gun stance or his support of late term abortions.

Go DeSantis


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)

devrep said:


> your being a racist!!!!


And a Bigot!


----------

